# Powermatic Model 54 not 54A Planer replacement blades



## kevinwillis (Jul 29, 2008)

OK here goes with my first where to question. I bough a used Powermatic Model 54 planer this weekend. It is in awsome shape but needs a set of replacement blades. Where can I find those? When i do google searches all I get back are links for the Model 54A. Any help would be greatly appreciated…


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

All you need is the size. http://globaltooling.net/
This is the best buy you'll find. I've used these blades for years.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

How bout the 54a QC (quick set) knives? Anybody got a source for those. The QC knives have holes in them for the quick set eccentrics. With all the 54a jointers out there somebody must sell knives for these things, but I haven't found them yet.


----------



## kevinwillis (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, I just checked out the global tooling site and those seems perfect. Did you get the carbide tipped?


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

I just bought a Jet 8" Jointer/Planer combo machine. It came with HSS knives from the manufacturer
and I am interested in carbide tipped replacement knives. I have looked at some of the sites people
have suggested including http://globaltooling.net/. But I can't find the size (8.25" x .65" x .06")
anywhere. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.

Tom


----------



## mmtool (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Tom!
What model # is your Jet 8" Jointer/ Planer?


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Don. The model # is 707400. It is part of their new bench top line.

Tom


----------



## mmtool (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Tom!

707401 is the # for the knives you are needing. They run about $30.00.


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

But these are HSS knives. I was wondering about getting something better. Perhaps
carbide tipped.

Tom


----------



## mmtool (Aug 19, 2008)

Amana makes a carbide tipped blade that should work great for you. The part # is: CTP-140 - they cost around $65. Amana blades are a bit pricier, but you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## TFKeefe (Jan 25, 2009)

Great. Thanks for the information Don.

Tom


----------



## Zippo (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought a new powermatic 54A 6" plainer with the 6 1/16"L x 3/4"W x 5/64"T quick change 3 knife set-up. I also am having trouble finding the 5/64" knife thickness. There are a lot of 1/8" thickness knive sets out there but none in the PN708801DX Powermatic spec replacement size. Wonder if 1/64" thickness would make a big difference? (4/64" = 1/8") I didn't see any 5/64" thickness knife set at Global eather!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Suppliers like Grizzly, Holbren, Infinity Tools, Hartville, and Amazon carry many jointer blades.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Did we ever get any resolution on the 54A blades? I've only found one set on Amazon for over $100. No thanks. Do we know for sure that the Global 707401 work?


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I've also been looking for the quick set knives for my Jet. Here's one of the few sites I found that have them. I haven't ordered these yet,so I can't comment on quality. $70 plus $6.50 shipping

http://www.tools-plus.com/powermatic-708801dx.html


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks John. Did you happen to notice the helical heads at Global?
http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/heads-journal/jointer-journal-heads.html
$303.00 for a helical head isn't really that bad.

John, the knives at your link look just right. I like that they've got two sharp edges, too. I guess I should pop mine out and make sure I don't have a fresh blade on the other side, lol


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll guarantee you do, because I did. I started looking for replacements when I flipped them.

Yes, I've also been eyeing up helical heads for my jointer and planer. The link to Global doesn't say if the blades are carbide or not. The Byrd head is about $50 more and carbide.

http://www.holbren.com/spiral-cutterhead/


----------



## Zippo (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought two sets of replacement blades for the 54A from Tools-Plus at $70 a pop. The blades are 1/8 thick but work OK as far as carbon steel go's. I will have them resharpened a few times and then replace the cutter head with a helical set-up as Bertha recommends. Carbon steel blades just don't hold-up for very long.


----------

